
With tables turned, Democrats now oppose gerrymandering - masonic
https://calmatters.org/articles/tables-turned-democrats-now-oppose-gerrymandering/
======
foobarbazetc
Uhm... they’ve been fighting gerrymandering for decades.

~~~
Nomentatus
Is this strenuous agreement with the article? 1981 (the most prominent date in
the article) is literally decades ago.

